# خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*من الصعب تعريف الزواج لكن يمكنك ان تأخذ فكرة طيّبة عنه من سلسلة المواقف الزوجية التالية
*******
1-
رجل بملابس الخروج يروح ويغدو داخل البيت
ناظراً الى ساعته.. وامرأة أمام مرآة الزينة ترسم حواجبها 
2-
امرأة لا تعلم انه يطلق عليها بين اصدقائه اسم: المجنونة.. ورجل لا يعلم أن اسمه السرّي بين صديقاتها: المنيّل
3-
رجل يصيح بسبب زرار مقطوع، وامرأة تلعن العيشة لأنها لا تجد زراراً من نفس النوع
4-
رجل يقرأ فى الفراش.. وامرأة لا تستطيع أن تنام بسبب النور
5-
رجل من المُعتقَد أنه خائن.. وامرأة تبحث عن دليل على خيانتهِ
*******
6-
رجل لا يتذكر عيد ميلادها.. وامرأة تبكى في بيت أمها
7-
رجل يقوم طول النهار بجمع الفلوس في محفظته.. وامرأة تتسلّل ليلاً الى المحفظة
8-
رجل يحلف.. وامرأة لا تصدقه
9-
امرأة تتكلم طول الوقت.. ورجل يتظاهر بالإنصات طول الوقت
10-
رجل يناقشها.. وامرأة تناقشه.. والجيران يسمعون​*


----------



## Ramzi (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

ايه الفضايخ دي كلها يا كاجو ...


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



Ramzi قال:


> ايه الفضايخ دي كلها يا كاجو ...



اى خدمه يارمزى 

انا بس حبيت ادى الى لسه مش اتجوزوا فكره


ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## jojo2020 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

ليه كده يا كاجو انت فضحتنا قوووووووووووووي
خلي المستخبي مستخبي وخليها مفجأة مره واحده ليهم وبعد كدة انت بالغت قووووووي فالزوجه ليه الكراهيه ددددددددي 
بس بجد موضوع حلللللللللللو


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



jojo2020 قال:


> ليه كده يا كاجو انت فضحتنا قوووووووووووووي
> خلي المستخبي مستخبي وخليها مفجأة مره واحده ليهم وبعد كدة انت بالغت قووووووي فالزوجه ليه الكراهيه ددددددددي
> بس بجد موضوع حلللللللللللو




لالالا مينفش لازم نفضح الدنيا

دنا بقول خد فكره مش اكتر يعنى 


على الهموم قصدى العموم شكرا على مرورك


----------



## shamiran (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

ليه كده يا كاجو انت فضحتنا قوووووووووووووي


----------



## samer12 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

  يعني كاجو ..... مو كتير الزواج سيء :a82:
وبعدين خليك محضر خير وشجع هل الشباب شوي خليهم ينضربوا على قلبهم


----------



## فادية (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

يا ساااااااااااتر  كل دا 
ههههههههههههه
بلا جواز بلا وجع دماغ​


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



shamiran قال:


> ليه كده يا كاجو انت فضحتنا قوووووووووووووي




ميرسى على مرورك  الجميل والرقيق ده

واى خدمه وتعيش وتشوف فضايح اكتر


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



samer12 قال:


> يعني كاجو ..... مو كتير الزواج سيء :a82:
> وبعدين خليك محضر خير وشجع هل الشباب شوي خليهم ينضربوا على قلبهم




اى خدمه استاذ سمير

انا بحب افضح الدنيا بس مش اكتر


ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



فادية قال:


> يا ساااااااااااتر  كل دا
> ههههههههههههه
> بلا جواز بلا وجع دماغ​





ليه يا فاديه دا الجواز حلو على فكره


ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## *malk (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

هى دى فكرتك عن الجوااااز؟

لا يا عم

انا منورة بيت بابا


----------



## kajo (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



keky قال:


> هى دى فكرتك عن الجوااااز؟
> 
> لا يا عم
> 
> انا منورة بيت بابا





خلاص يا قمر خليكى فيه

ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## sara2003 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

*تصور عنوان الموضوعك عجبنى دخلت انا فيه وكنت متاكده انه هيعالج مشاكل الحياه الزوجية وبعدين لقيت العكس ده كركبها اكتر  كانك بتقول اوعي تفكرو فى الجواز مرسى علي الحقيق  الواقعية فى الجواز*


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

هههههههههههههههههههه
انت مجرب قبل كدة ولا اية يا كاجو
اصل الا يقول الكلام دة كلة لازم يكون عن تجربة
ولا ايييييييييييييية


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

_*احيك يا جااااااااااكو برافففففففو*​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

طاب لية مايبقاش كدا يا جماعة :




> رجل بملابس الخروج يروح ويغدو داخل البيت
> ناظراً الى ساعته.. وامرأة أمام مرآة الزينة ترسم حواجبها


 
رجل بملابس الخروج و زوجتة أنيقة جدآ جاهزة للسهرة 




> امرأة لا تعلم انه يطلق عليها بين اصدقائه اسم: المجنونة.. ورجل لا يعلم أن اسمه السرّي بين صديقاتها: المنيّل


3-

الزوجة لا تعلم انة يطلق عليها بين اصدقائة اسم الغالية و زوجها لا يعلم ان اسمة السرى بين صديقاتها روحى




> رجل يصيح بسبب زرار مقطوع، وامرأة تلعن العيشة لأنها لا تجد زراراً من نفس النوع


 
زوج يطلب من زوجتة تصليح قميصة زرارة مقطوع و زوجتة تسرع بفرحة لمساعدتها زوجها 

 


> رجل يقرأ فى الفراش.. وامرأة لا تستطيع أن تنام بسبب النور


 
رجل يقرأ فى الانترية لأنة يحب زوجتة الحبيبة ويراعى شعورها لتنام بسلام 





> رجل من المُعتقَد أنه خائن.. وامرأة تبحث عن دليل على خيانتهِ


 
رجل يحب زوجتة جدآ و زوجتة تثق فية و تحبة و تحترمة




> رجل لا يتذكر عيد ميلادها.. وامرأة تبكى في بيت أمها


 
زوج يفاجىء زوجتة ببوكية ورد و خاتم و برفان و يقبل يديها و يقولها كل سنة و انتى حبيبتى



> رجل يقوم طول النهار بجمع الفلوس في محفظته.. وامرأة تتسلّل ليلاً الى المحفظة


 
رجل يعمل طول النهار و يجمع الفلوس و زوجتة تدبر مصاريف المنزل



> رجل يحلف.. وامرأة لا تصدقه


 
رجل لا يحلف لأنة يتكلم بصدق و زوجتة تسمعة بحب و تصدقة لثقاتها فية





> امرأة تتكلم طول الوقت.. ورجل يتظاهر بالإنصات طول الوقت


 
زوجة تتحدث و تتناقش مع زوجها و زوجها يناقشها بالموضوع



> رجل يناقشها.. وامرأة تناقشه.. والجيران يسمعون


 
رجل يناقشها و امرأة تناقشة و الجيران هايتجننوا من حبهم لبعض و أحترامهم لبعض 

مش نبص للموضوع كدا أحلى :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انت مجرب قبل كدة ولا اية يا كاجو
> اصل الا يقول الكلام دة كلة لازم يكون عن تجربة
> ولا ايييييييييييييية




ههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا لا  لسه  شويه

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



sara2003 قال:


> *تصور عنوان الموضوعك عجبنى دخلت انا فيه وكنت متاكده انه هيعالج مشاكل الحياه الزوجية وبعدين لقيت العكس ده كركبها اكتر  كانك بتقول اوعي تفكرو فى الجواز مرسى علي الحقيق  الواقعية فى الجواز*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اى خدمه 

شكرا على مرورك يا سارسوره هههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*احيك يا جااااااااااكو برافففففففو*​_



هههههههههههههههههههه



ميرسى يا مرمر


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طاب لية مايبقاش كدا يا جماعة :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مش عارف اقولك ايه 
غير انك غيرتى الموضوع 180 درجه


شكرا جد لمرورك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



kajo قال:


> مش عارف اقولك ايه
> غير انك غيرتى الموضوع 180 درجه
> 
> 
> شكرا جد لمرورك



مهو انتوا بتعقدوا نفسكوا من الجواز

فقلت أحاول أغير الفكرة دى

:love34:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

_طيب كده انتوا حيرتونى اصدق كاجو ولا فراشة 
فراشة مثالية قوى خايف امشى وراها الاقى كلام كاجو صح 
و كاجو فاهم قوى خايف امشى وراه الاقى فراشة صح 

اقولكوا على فكرة حلوة 
كفاية خطوبة بس 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> _طيب كده انتوا حيرتونى اصدق كاجو ولا فراشة ​_
> 
> 
> _فراشة مثالية قوى خايف امشى وراها الاقى كلام كاجو صح _
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى اخطب ابتدى اول سلمة :flowers:


----------



## totty (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

_اهو دا الكلام يا فراشه ولا بلاش
هو دا اللى المفروض يكون 
عشان تبقى اسمها عيشه
لو مشينا ورا كلام كاجو مش هيبقى فيها جواز اصلا
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كاجو_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

برافو توتى هو دا الكلام

احنا اللى نتحكم فى عيشتنا مش عيشتنا تتحكم فينا


----------



## kajo (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

مش عارف اقولك ايه يافراشه 

بس الى اقدر اقوله ان فى كده وفى كده

بس كلامك انتى صح فى حاله لو الجواز عن حب قبل الخطوبه  مش بعدها


شكرا ليكى كتير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

ايوة بالظبط

يبقى حب قبل الجواز

بس ممكن لو مكنش فية حب بعد الجواز 

لازم يتوجد لان خلاص اتجوزوا و لازم يعيشوا الواقع


----------



## kajo (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

مش فى كل الاحوال 

والا مكنش فى خناقات وتسيب البيت وتروح تقعد فى بيت اهلها عشان العيشه معاه مستحيله

مش كده ولا ايه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

طبعآ فية ناس كدا

بس دول الناس اللى مابتقدسش الحياة الزوجية 

و اغلبهم مسلمين و يطلبوا الطلاق لو فضلوا على كدا

احنا كمسيحيين المفروض نحترم بعض و نقدس الحياة الزوجية لأن دا شريك العمر مافيش طلاق و كلام فاضى من دا


----------



## kajo (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

للعلم يا فراشه 

كل يوم قدام المحاكم المصريه اكتر من متين حاله طلاق مسيحى 

دى حاجه الحاجه التانيه ان فى برضو ناس متجوزين تخليص حق مش اكتر وبيبقى منظرهم كده

ومشاكل كتير صدقينى بس احنا برضو نتوقع الاحسن 

بيبق حلو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

بسمع عن الناس دى و بتألم كتير أنهم مننا

و خلينا نبص للناس السعيدة و نقلدهم افضل :smil12:


----------



## kajo (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*

*شكرا فراشه على مرورك الجميل اوى اوى اوى*​


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



kajo قال:


> *من الصعب تعريف الزواج لكن يمكنك ان تأخذ فكرة طيّبة عنه من سلسلة المواقف الزوجية التالية
> *******
> 1-
> رجل بملابس الخروج يروح ويغدو داخل البيت
> ...


----------



## kajo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خد فكره يمكن تتجوز بكره !!!*



maria123 قال:


> kajo قال:
> 
> 
> > *من الصعب تعريف الزواج لكن يمكنك ان تأخذ فكرة طيّبة عنه من سلسلة المواقف الزوجية التالية
> ...


----------

